# Costume contest prize basket ideas?



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

There is a site called darkcandles.com that has halloween inspired candle scents. I would order some and put one in each basket.


----------



## Keystonegal06 (Sep 6, 2006)

I have a store in my area called 5below....and i found these bouncy balls that have glitter inside...but also an eyeball inside that when bounced light up...they were only 3 dollars... and are so much fun to bounce...LOL.. I would throw in some fun things like that as well!!!


----------



## Becka382 (Sep 9, 2009)

I myself would make the couple gift just a little bit bigger. Maybe double of a couple of the items thrown in. As last year, my brother and brother in law won it for best couple. (Cop and prisoner.) But I just gave out lottery tickets. 

Do you have a Marcs store? They have alot of really cheap items you could throw in. I got candles and soaps halloween themed for 4 for a dollar!


----------



## Nikita (Sep 21, 2009)

Err..this might sound really stupid, perhaps I only like it because they don't sell it over here, but -if it exsists in mini- little Count Chocula boxes? For having a 'winner's breakfast' the next morning?


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks everyone for some ideas. I love the Count Chocula idea! I'll ave to see if it comes in minis.


----------



## selz (Oct 19, 2007)

This year I am including wine with the labels soaked off and replaced with my own creations  I'll post a pic if I remember 

There is a similar thread still active on here from last year if you search a bit - I had much the same question, and got a lot of responses!


----------



## Nikita (Sep 21, 2009)

If the Count Chocula comes in minis, would you let me know???? Now that I think of it, I like the idea very much myself too! Hahaha


----------



## Sexy Ladybug (Sep 17, 2009)

a gift certificate to the costume store! halloween cards and stickers


----------



## ecbrum (Aug 22, 2009)

How about the brain or hand jello mold with jello packets.


----------



## HauntedHotSauce.com (Feb 19, 2006)

I'm proud to have my Haunted Hot Sauce as part of the prize basket!!! Yankee candles (in many malls) has a Halloween candle fragrance this year called Beware! I love it! It's black and has an earthy smell to it. I have an order on the way from DarkCandles.com (the Nosferatu fragrance is exquisite!) and from EveningEclipse.com too. This time of year those companies take a couple weeks to deliver so I'd go to Yankee Candles in the mall and add the gift of Halloween scent!!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Here is what I came up with: 
2 horror movies
2 packs orange popcorn
bottle of Pumpkin Ale
glow stick
2 Halloween themed rubber duckies
Pez dispensor
Haunted Hot Sauce
Drink shaker


----------

